# Anyone try Paxil CR?



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

My gp recommended paxil cr. I tried lexapro and it was a complete dud. He feels Paxil is a more effective serotonin booster. I took one pill(12.5mg) last night and it knocked me into next week. Man that shit is powerful! I layed down and listened to the electrical storm in my head. I couldnt fall asleep if I tried. I spent most of last night walking around my house feeling like a complete zombie. this morning I went into a convienence store and had a hard time speaking to the attendant because I was slurring my speech. Its pretty much wore off now and I feel better. Im thinking if I continue maybe some of the drugged feeling will pass. Is 12.5mg a very high dose? Is it still the equivalent of 12.5 of regular Paxil? I was given this dose in a starter pack and the pills arent scored so I cannot cut them decently, otherwise I think Id start with 6mg and slowly move up. Are you supposed to cut a controlled release pill?

Joe


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

dakotajo, I used the regular paxil and I would never it use it again. This is just my view on this drug. I personally had a really hard time while I was on it. Never tried an anti-depressant before until I used paxil. It made me feel very drousy and the amount that you started on is to me a bit high. I am not an expert on it I am jus saying for me I got up to that amount in four months. Took it slowly, made me more depressed and made my dp worse. I felt like a zombie most of the time. I took myself of it against doctors advice, but after they agreed it was the best thing to do for me because I started to do better without it. I hope you feel better soon. It is a decision you will have to make, be careful though you do not fall when you are drousy like that. it does take time to work but I am not sure about this one that you are on. I would not like that one because what if it did not agree with you it is in your system for a while. I am not sure if this helped but take care and hope things improve for you.

gem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

I took the paxil CR version for over a year at 25 mgs. I started out at 12.5 and made my way up. I felt exactly like you did for the first few weeks. You aren't supposed to cut the CR pills in half, I remember the pharmacy woman telling me that. 12.5 mgs CR is equal to 10 mgs of the regular paxil.

Im surprised your still going the pills route Joe. I would think that after benzo hell and trying severeal different SSRI's that you'd choose something different. You still feeling bad after being free for 2 year?. Anyhow, I wont criticize you. You've seen the worst so you should have no problems with these pills.

Neal


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Joe, 
I dont think you should be messing with Paxil or Paxil CR. This is a "dirty" med, and Paxil CR didnt improve on the imperfect formula much. I expect that if you keep taking it, the ringing in your ears and the buzzing in your skull is going to keep getting worse. The neuropsychiatrist whose research I like, Dr. Amen, found that people with temporal lobe and parietal lobe issues, which can cause mood swings, DP, and tinnitus, seemed to become more irritable and reported an increase of symptoms on SSRIs. I really do think that your problem is GABA. If you took any reuptake inhibitor, take Gabitril. But dont take Paxil. This is a drug I know from experience. Good Luck.

Peace
Homeskooled 8)


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks for the replies. Im just tired of this shit. Like everybody else, I just want to feel normal. I have a feeling that it wont work but I seem to be able to go on and off ssris with little or no problem. Its still hell, but compared to what benzos put me thru, its nothing. As stupid as it sounds, I might give it a few weeks and see what happens.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Don't cut an SR (Sustained Release) pill into parts. Not smart. There are not "equal amounts" in two halves of a chopped up SR pill (proportions of chemicals are tricky with sustained release meds).

Also, Joe I honestly don't think ssri's are for you, given your sensitivity, etc. They have too many side effects.

You might want to ask the doctor about a very old med called Dilantin. I just have a hunch that it might really work with your particular chemistry - it's an anti-depressant but also has calming effects in some people. It is a VERy safe drug (as far as any med goes)....I hesitate to offer advice given the horror you've been through, but my hunch tells me this is worth checking into.

Peace,
J


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Will wonders never cease? Janine, you've just recommended the oldest of the anticonvulsants to DakotaJoe. I knew you would come around to my neurobiological view of DP :twisted: Joe, I've put up a link to a story from a depressed man who felt "electric shocks" and tried Dilantin to treat them. The story may just be a pro-Dilantin site, but it may resonate with you and quite a few other people on the DPSelfhelp. Its at http://remarkablemedicine.com/Medicine/depression.html
I might try an anticonvulsant a little lower on the ladder than Dilantin first, since its considered pretty strong. However, it isnt habit-forming, and you have a pretty severe case. Well, I think I'm going to print out Janine's post and frame it, so I'll be busy most of the morning....

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

HOWLING, HS....

oh, my knowledge base is wide, I just prefer the psychoanalytic solutions, so I try them first!

Just howling though, at your comments,

LOL,
J


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

I am tired to see all those people against Paxil. I tried zoloft, celexa, remeron, effexor, all ssri or almost all. My sister takes paxil and she is doing great. My friend took paxil for over a year and she quit, and she is doing great. Janine took Paxil.

One of my close friends took effexor, did help much. No side effects.

I tried safe ones, did nothing at all for obsessions, dp, dr. I needed more klonopin then.

So, when you are ill, why not trying something that calms you???? Is it that thorrible?? Why scare people like that?

Anti-psychotics are much more harder for the brain, if you want my opinion.

Anyway, that was my opinion.

It'S so easy to say : don't take this pill!!! Don't take that one! When are able to work, drive, laugh, ect. When you have a family who counts on you, and are not able to work, and insurances makes you see a psychiatrist every 3 months to see where are your progress, and you don't progress because you change meds all the time because you have huge fear of them (cause you read too much), but with no meds, you are in a indescriptible fear..... then you have no choice trying someting!!! No?

Cynthia


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm with coucouc on this one. Paxil works fine for me. It might turn out to be less helpfull with other people. But you can?t give any advice about wich medication you should or should not try. Every person is a different case, and everyone reacts different on various types of medication


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Janine, 
I dont know you very well, but I have a hunch that you may see the Freudian approach as the "right" way to solve your problems, although this conflicts with the views of your true Self, which is in fact a closet anticonvulsant neuropsych sympathiser. This "magical thinking" is often the case with an over-developed super-ego developed as a coping mechanism against certain trauma we may or may not wish to face or perhaps even remember. Rather than over-analyzing or focusing on the purpose of this post, just realise that your subconscious "Self" was free to express its true views this morning and that the journey itself begins with one step. You are learning, young Paduan. :twisted:

Okay, just a little ribbing there...DakotaJoe, I was thinking over your post. You're pretty much positive that your "Gaba-nergic" system is "shot to hell". If I believe your symptoms are as real and disabling as they are (and I do), my question would be why not take something that acts on GABA. For people that smoke, do hard drugs, or drink, it takes 8 years of abstinence before their brain scans appear normal again. You've been in this hell for 2, and from what I read, your previous normal was anxious, moody, and DPed. For what its worth, even when your system recovers, your GABA system is still going to need some finetuning. I just hate to see you taking what your body is dishing out with no respite in the near future.

Coucou, you're right. Paxil isnt the worst thing out there. My aunt takes it for obsessive compulsive disorder. It does give her side-effects, but she thinks they are worth it. If a post comes across as completely against a certain med, I would disregard it as biased. If someone didnt get releif from it, the drug company would have stopped making it, just because there was no money to be made. On the other hand, Joe just doesnt sound like the guy I would give it to. Only time will tell. Did you decide on what med you were going to try? I really recommend listening to your doctor, since your depression seems very deeply related to physical changes in your body after the birth of your child. We're good as a reference point for ideas, but they're just our best guesses - if we get them wrong, well, we dont have malpractice insurance because we arent liable for bad guesses. He has a vested interest in making sure you get well. Later!

Peace
Homeskooled 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Homeskooled, that's the funniest damn thing I've read in a long time - actually I'm quite impressed at the intricacies of that parody, lol....if you have enough understanding of some basic concepts to be that caustic, there's hope for YOU, yet.....grin grin.

And again, scary as this is, I agree with HomeSkooled here, Joe. Agreed, I took Paxil and it is a fine ssri...but for some folks, the ssri properties tend to exacerbate their moods. It can produce mania in some folks, or the opposite (as the brain's reaction to fighting the mania), i.e., a kind of stupor.

Those are the folks who usually do better on something like Dilantin (which I didn't even realize was an anti-convulsant, but anti-c's are usually a good choice if the ssri produces too many side effects).

Again, nothing wrong with paxil. But this is the kind of assessment based on "who the individual is" and what other traits they seem to have that doctors should do when considering certain meds.

Peace,
Janine
(yet still resistent to finding her Inner Neuro Child)


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Just to add my two cents: Both Paxil and Paxil CR jacked me up a little more than I wanted. Well, alot more really. Just my experience though, and everybody here knows anti-deps can have very different effects on different people. 
Dilantin..............and somebody tell me if I'm wrong on this - was the 'ol standby for many years for treatement of epilepsy. I tried it for a short time, maybe............ten years ago, and found that if anything it worked TOO well. Completely blanketed my anxiety, but to the point of causing me to feel about half-way stoned. Can't remember if it was in capsule or tablet form, but I was taking the lowest dose available. I'll tell you what though - if you want to lose anxiety........that stuff will do it.

Gabitril sounds interesting to me, and not only because Homeskooled seems to own stock in the company that produces it (he is always pushing the stuff.) Seems to me I did a search on the old Board, and found very few people had ever posted about using it. Researched it on the Net, and it just seems like something that might actually work. The med lady I see doesn't think it would help me though and is reluctant to prescribe it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks again.

I don't know Dilantin yet... does it give depression? It's addictive?

Homeskooled, my doc doesn't know anymore which SSRI to try because I tried them all and hate them all. But he insisted last time on Luvox... which I don't know.

He think I have obsessive tendencies, so Paxil, or Luvox would be good for me.

For now, Paxil doesn't give me so much side effects like Celexa did (obessions) or Effexor (too much DR/DR) or even Remeron (dilated pupils, arythmia). Zoloft was mild, just OK for depression. But at 50 mg, it was too high for me, I feeled too way out of reality.

My psychologist is convinced that I am too nervous since 14 months and I need relif from meds before to be able to do coping methods. I agree too , without meds, I am a hell.

Thanks

Cynthia


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry there Janine, I really couldn't help myself. _I_ was even laughing while I typed it. I do keep up on psychoanalytic theory, and I think that people more innately wish to approach their problems as a person with a soul who just needs to find an answer-especially people with DP, because we have a tendency to romanticize life and ponder the mystical and infinite. But I think that we are more products of our brain than it is a product of us. Anyways, just kidding. I'm the house jester here, so you ever need a parody, I'm around.

Just wanted to close with something which I think can help all of us: Buy Gabitril! Buy Gabitril! Cures arthitis, headache, gout, DP, DR, DID, SAD, and any other acronym you can think of! Stays crunchy in milk! Tranquilizes hyperactive children! (Well, okay, that may be an off label usage...) You see, SC, the idea is to buy stock in a medicine while its new, and then shamelessly plug it on mental health websites....Voila! Higher stock value and life on easy street! Okay, seriously, it has less side effects than any other anticonvulsant I know of. Most of them have unknown mechanisms of action, so they mess with about 20 channels in the body we dont have names for yet. And at least two I know of, Tegretol and Depakote, need weekly blood levels and Liver function tests done. Then of course, there's Lamictal's notorious life-threatening rash. I've been wondering why more people on the forum havent tried Gabitril yet myself. But, then again, the stock market is a very unpredictable thing. :wink:

Peace 
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

May your stock always rise HS.

I'll work on the med lady a bit more and see if I can get her to let me be the DPSelfHelp GGP (Gabitril Guinea Pig)


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Im against taking any drug right now that directly effects gaba. I want that area of my brain to heal on its own. I remember before this whole drug ordeal what boosted serotonin feels like. I havent felt that way for a long time. I think its pretty common knowledge that serotonin plays a crucial role in how we percieve our environment and is definitely related to cases of depersonalization. My dp seems almost physical, like I view my world (physically) from too far into my skull. I know gaba has a large impact on the secondary systems such as serotonin. One theory is that my gaba is jacked and my serotonin is messed up because of it. That or my benzo withdrawal is over, my gaba is fine, and I was forced to endure so much stress over the past 2 years that Ive completely depleted all my serotonin which was probably low in the first place. Not to mention Im sure the benzos I took also depleted any serotonin I had in my brain. In either situation, a drug which works directly on serotonin should do the trick. I feel that ssris are fairly benign drugs so I think a few trials with these drugs is worth it.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi,

I wonder if you had tests done (serotonin), and this shows you don't have a lack of serotonin, then why feeling DP and depressed? My EEG also shows a bit of irregularity....

About Gabitril, I have done little research and it's true that it's new that it can beat anxiety. Researches say that it's on phase 4 for anxiety med.

Thanks

Coucouc


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I wasnt aware that there is a test to find out the level of serotonin in the brain? As for Gabitril, the last I heard the jury was still out to wether this drug has addictive potential.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Yes, there are a test, it's a spectroscopy. But as you see, I didn,t have a lack of serotonin, and still very very depressed, Dr, DP. So... it worth what it worth. It doesn't mean much.

Thanks!

Cynthia


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Boy oh boy, this drug IS a serotonin booster! 3 pills and Im feeling better already. This only makes me believe more that serotonin plays a huge role in our perception of reality. Its insane, Im still dp'd but it seems to be lifting some. My field of view seems to be widening, the plugged sensation in my ears seems to be better, and my vision is sharper. I wonder how Ill feel in a few weeks? The only negative effects Ive seen so far is I have severe insomnia and I feel like I want to eat everthing in the fridge. Its crazy, when I was on klonopin, Paxil had no affect on me. This also strengthens my belief that cns depressants such as alcohol and benzos slow the output of neurotransmitters such as serotonin and that taking an ssri with a benzo is like shoveling water up hill.

Joe


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Joe, placebo?

Homeskooled, interesting raves on Gabatril. I must admit I took your advice, got some L-Tyrosine about a month back, but didn't notice any effect. Word to your mother.

:lol:


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Jason,

Who knows? Maybe. Ive been this way 24-7 for the last 3years except for 2 very brief episodes( lasted a couple of days)of normalcy that only happened right after I withdrew from benzos. I have a theory on this also. When you withdraw from a benzo(ecspecially ct) all of the production of neurotransmitters that have been damped down by benzos go into complete overdrive. It causes a very brief flood of neurotransmitters, one being serotonin. Once the gaba starts to normalize these levels go back to normal. Ive just read way too much info on serotonin being linked to our perception of reality and how serotonin levels are affected by stress. Im not sure if I even believe dp/dr is caused by anxiety any more. They just seem to go hand in hand because low serotonin causes both psychological symptoms such as anxiety and depression and it also causes an altered perception of our reality. Two seperate symptoms of the same problem...low serotonin. This also explains why a person can take a benzo and get psychological relief but the skewed perception remains. I know its just a theory, but it will be more than a coincidence if I recover from this mess in the near future.

Joe


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Cool, Joe... I hope the upsurge of high seretonin lasts for you.

Was watching a Simpsons episode the other day on the Season 4 DVD. The plot outline, at least at the beginning, goes along the lines of -- Homer buys a juicer from Asia. One of the Asian warehouse workers who is packaging the juicers has some sort of major flu, and it makes its way all over Springfield. Shortly after, there's a mob outside of Dr. Hibbert's office shouting "We want a cure! We want a cure!". Hibbert goes on to tell them that the only cure is bedrest; anything else he gave them would be a mere placebo. A women from the back of the crowd rushes up front and pushes an elderly lady to the ground -- "WHERE DO WE GET THESE PLACEBO'S?!". Another guy in the crowd points to a nearby vehicle, "Maybe they're in this truck!". The mob then proceeds to riot and push over the vehicle, releasing boxes of killer bees. As the mob is running around in mass panic, that same guy who pointed to the truck grabs a killer bee, sticks it in his mouth, and goes "I'm cured!!!... I mean, ouch!". It's a freaking laugh riot, hard to translate it's comedic value to text, of course... Funny, though. :lol:


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I remember laughing so hard during that episode that I ruined a good shirt after the chocolate milk I was drinking exited in the only way it could at the time, through my nose  Definately one I'll be looking to download and watch again.

As for the effectiveness of SSRIs, I'm pretty sure the efficacy is slightly more beneficial than a european bee sting to the roof of the mouth


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

DAKOTAJO,

I started on Paxil without controlled release and took that for a couple of years. I have been taking Paxil CR for approximately 1 year. Paxil has helped me plenty and I find NO DIFFERENCE between the CR version and the older version. As I often say, there are both stories of horror and of near miracles with all drugs, including Paxil. Some will swear you should not even touch it, others would say they would not be alive if it was for Paxil. You need to find what's best for YOU. You may have a terrible experience, feel no better, or, (hopefully) find the burden of your symptoms has lessened. For me, the Paxil has gotten rid of the apparent time lapses I was having and allowed me to return to a regular sleep schedule. Good luck in your quest. If you get frustrated, you are letting the problem beat you.

All the best,

Uni-Girl


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I am absolutely amazed! I feel better each day. The mental pain is slowly going away. Everything around me looks so bright and the colors look so brilliant and beautiful!! What a wonderful day!!


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow Joe that's seriously freaking awesome. Again, hope it lasts man.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Hello Joe,
I did the paxil at 20-30mg for a little more than a decade. It wasnt by choice. When I started taking it, I hadnt slept in almost 2 months, and was having frequent (several/day) panic attacks accompanied by powerful anxiety. The paxil ended the panic attacks and calmed my brian chemistry to where I began to sleep again. I had a relatively calm 10 years on paxil before another severe depressive episode. I withdrew from the paxil, as it seemed to have lost its effectiveness, and switched over to effexor at 175mg per day. I didnt notice any long term detrimental effects of the paxil. (pardon my drooling). I do think the effexor to be a "neater" tonic for my symptoms, as compared to paxil, though I cant criticize paxil for its faults, since it was a life saver at the time. I think you will adjust to the paxil and any negative side effects will diminish greatly in the short term.
Best of luck!


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Cab,

Thanks for the reply. I really dont have any negative side effects just yet. Just sitting here typing Im amazed at how much better my vision is. I really do believe this is a serotonin thing with me. Im actually looking forward to my next step up(25mg). The dose Im on now is small and I can already feel its effect. Go Paxil!

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi,

I m too with Paxil and I will upgrade to 30 mg one day. Now it's my second day at 15 mg, and I fele more calm. I went to the library alone, and done things that I weren't doing before. BUT I still take Klonopin (sory for anti-benzos) until Paxil kicks for DR. I don't think much of DP. DR still there, and I am trying to beat it.

I hate benzos, but for now klonopin I think, helps me to stay on Paxil, of that wasn't of klonopin, I already gave up Paxil, like the others. I take 0,75 mg of K each day.

I try my best to live this way for now. I just want relif and hope that Paxil will beat my monsters with the help of myself.

Coucouc


----------

